# EOS R L Bracket



## dtgphoto (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi... i am using an L bracket on my 5D iV and cant do without it but i get my R this week and need a suitable one for that.. Has anyone got any recommendations of universal ones that fit okish ?


----------



## jeanluc (Oct 24, 2018)

RRS has one you can preorder.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2018)

I tried a universal L bracket that I bought on Amazon for my SL-2. It works, but is far from a perfect fit. I checked, and it cost all of $5.08! The bottom part is removable and fits ok. The trick is to let the LCD open out, I can shift the bracket to the left leaving a 3/4 inch gap, and use the ports as well as open the lcd 180 degrees, access the battery as well.

I just bought it when I could not find a better one for my SL-2, and wondered what you get for $5. Its long gone from Amazon as you would expect. It is actually fairly well made.

I bought a 3 pack of glass LCD cover for my SL2, and the unused one seems to be a very close if not exact fit, I had cut out a pattern planning to see if any of my several unused protectors fit, since they are located in a different building from the camera. I will take it out to my studio and verify the fit.


----------



## dtgphoto (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. I have ordered a cheap universal one from Amazon and will wait and see when rrs release theirs if it is soon ish.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 3, 2018)

This is why I no longer trail blaze with new camera bodies. Having been the first in line for DSLR's since my 300D....I have leaned a few lessons on the way. Firstly...wait for the camera to have a bit of dust on the shelves. I wait for at least 6 months after launch. I can pick up better deals and I'll pay below RRP, which invariably happens when stock/supply is lower than demand. Secondly...I wait for all of the gizmo's to be available...like shutter releases, L plates...ef adaptors...and the drop in filters in this case...Thirdly, I wait for Adobe to get out the newer camera profiles so that light room works properly. A new camera often means a new PC update for a lot of photographers due to the need for the latest version of LR or PS. So I take a slower and far more methodical or rationalised view when a new camera comes out. I also buy 2 bodies, one year apart because that's the way I professionally roll.


----------



## dtgphoto (Nov 3, 2018)

The 3 legged thing L bracket fits nice enough... LR has the camera profile already...I just ordered a newerer LCD timer remote and it works perfectly for £12 Fed up with dropping the very expensive canon ones in the sea plus I get a 6 month head start on it over you


----------



## Gary doubleu (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Dtg
Can you tilt the screen upwards when shooting low down with the 3 legged bracket fitted?
Thanks Gary


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2018)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Secondly...I wait for all of the gizmo's to be available...like shutter releases, L plates...ef adaptors...and the drop in filters in this case...


+1

I can see the utility for travel of a smaller FF body and easily adding an ND to my 11-24L and TS-E 17L. I considered buying one, until I saw that availability of the variND adapter is next year.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 6, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> +1
> 
> I can see the utility for travel of a smaller FF body and easily adding an ND to my 11-24L and TS-E 17L. I considered buying one, until I saw that availability of the variND adapter is next year.



Initially....the filters will only be available when purchased with an adapter kit. So if you want both the polariser and the VariND...that's another big investment for something that's only worth a few $$ manufacturing cost.
For me the biggest limitation of the EOS R is the actual camera body. I felt like I was wrestling with the AF to get it to do what I wanted it to. I didn't feel like I was the one taking the photo...I was wrestling with camera's AF selection (face / eye...in fact most modes) and the camera's AI seemed to be the biggest issue. It's an interesting camera but in the age of auto driving cars...this kind of felt like the camera was trying to impose what it thought the scene needed. Roll on a pro version....something worthy of my attention. At the moment the Eos R feels like a questionable toy.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 6, 2018)

GMCPhotographics said:


> For me the biggest limitation of the EOS R is the actual camera body. I felt like I was wrestling with the AF to get it to do what I wanted it to. I didn't feel like I was the one taking the photo...I was wrestling with camera's AF selection (face / eye...in fact most modes) and the camera's AI seemed to be the biggest issue. It's an interesting camera but in the age of auto driving cars...this kind of felt like the camera was trying to impose what it thought the scene needed. Roll on a pro version....something worthy of my attention. At the moment the Eos R feels like a questionable toy.



After using the R a couple of weeks, I can say that the AF controls and modes are effective. Face tracking works really well, and moving the AF point with the screen works. I feel confident, that replacing the touch and drag and AF with a joystick, would slow me down. Moving the AF point around with a joystick would be ineffective, and a hassle, with the number of AF-points, and AF coverage, that you get with the EOS R.

That said, I don't _like _using the touch and drag focus method. I set it to using the lower left part of the screen, since my thumb doesn't reach the left part of the screen, when I've set the AF area to the upper right part of the screen. On my EOS M5, I can reach and use the upper right part of the screen, and it works much better for me. So, I find the touch and drag AF a bit annoying to use, but at the same time, I don't think the camera would be better if you put a joystick on it. 

The EOS R does a lot of things really, really well, but I think it needs refinement in the user interface for it to be as enjoyable in use as the 5D/1D bodies.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 6, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> After using the R a couple of weeks, I can say that the AF controls and modes are effective. Face tracking works really well, and moving the AF point with the screen works. I feel confident, that replacing the touch and drag and AF with a joystick, would slow me down. Moving the AF point around with a joystick would be ineffective, and a hassle, with the number of AF-points, and AF coverage, that you get with the EOS R.
> 
> That said, I don't _like _using the touch and drag focus method. I set it to using the lower left part of the screen, since my thumb doesn't reach the left part of the screen, when I've set the AF area to the upper right part of the screen. On my EOS M5, I can reach and use the upper right part of the screen, and it works much better for me. So, I find the touch and drag AF a bit annoying to use, but at the same time, I don't think the camera would be better if you put a joystick on it.
> 
> The EOS R does a lot of things really, really well, but I think it needs refinement in the user interface for it to be as enjoyable in use as the 5D/1D bodies.



I hear what you are saying. I found the face / eye tracking fine with the RF 24-105, but when I switched to a 35mm f1.4 shooting at f1.4 I found it very skittish and would frustratingly jump between eyes in a very unhelpful way. I then swapped out to my 135mm f2.0 L and found exactly the same issue. After this experience, I didn't even bother with my 85L. I really wanted to like this camera, but I personally found with with my current lens bag...this camera's AF is intolerable and not fit for my purposes. I can't imagine ever putting my 400mm f2.8 LIS on this thing. I think I would bore any wildlife before I'd get it to focus consistently or where I want it to.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 6, 2018)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I hear what you are saying. I found the face / eye tracking fine with the RF 24-105, but when I switched to a 35mm f1.4 shooting at f1.4 I found it very skittish and would frustratingly jump between eyes in a very unhelpful way. I then swapped out to my 135mm f2.0 L and found exactly the same issue. After this experience, I didn't even bother with my 85L. I really wanted to like this camera, but I personally found with with my current lens bag...this camera's AF is intolerable and not fit for my purposes. I can't imagine ever putting my 400mm f2.8 LIS on this thing. I think I would bore any wildlife before I'd get it to focus consistently or where I want it to.



A little misunderstanding here. I have turned of eye AF. I mostly use AI Servo, and find the face tracking to work really well most of the time. It is really nice when it works, and you can focus on composition and getting "the moment", and forget about nailing the AF-point.

Face tracking can be a bit frustrating to use when there are more than one potential face in the frame.


----------

